# Weekly competition 2011-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U R F2 U' F'
*2. *F U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F U
*3. *F2 R' F' R' U R2 U F' R2
*4. *R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U
*5. *U R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R2 B2 F2 U L' R' U B' U L2 B2 F L2 B R2 D' R' U'
*2. *L2 F L' D B2 R' U R' U' L' R F' R2 B2 U L D' F2
*3. *U2 B' R B2 F' U' L2 D B R2 B F D' R D R' D2
*4. *R' F2 U' L' B R2 B R2 D L2 B U' R2 B' L2 U L F'
*5. *L2 B L2 F2 D L2 R' F2 R' U R D2 L' B' L' D B' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' F' Uw B D Uw Rw' D R' Fw2 F Uw2 R' B F2 Rw D2 Rw' B' F2 U' Rw2 R D Uw' L' F' U Rw2 D R2 D' Uw' U2 Rw F' L2 Fw2 R' Uw2
*2. *Uw L' Fw' Uw B2 D' Fw2 D Fw' D L Rw2 B D2 Rw2 B2 L2 Uw2 L Uw2 B Fw F L' R D2 L D' B L' D2 B' L Uw' F U F2 D L D
*3. *Fw2 L B' Fw' R' B F D U' Rw B' D L2 U' L' B' D2 U2 L D2 B F2 R D R' F Rw' D' U Rw Uw' R' F Uw L' R2 Fw2 L B2 R2
*4. *Rw Fw' R2 D' Uw' B Rw' F D2 Rw' B Fw' F D' B' Rw D U' Rw2 R2 B2 U' Fw2 L' R' D F2 U2 R Fw' F Rw2 B' R' U' L R Uw' B2 Fw2
*5. *Fw U R B' D2 B F D B F' Rw' D' B L B Uw' F' D2 Rw' B Fw D' Fw D2 Rw' Uw' B' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw R Fw D2 R2 B2 Fw' L' R2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw F2 D B2 Uw' U' Lw Bw Fw' L2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 B R U2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 F U2 Lw Fw' L2 U R2 B' D2 L Lw' R' Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 D2 B' R' Dw Uw U Rw R Bw D' L R2 B Dw Lw2 Fw' U' L' R2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw Lw' U
*2. *Bw' Fw' F' Lw R' D' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 L2 B' F2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 R Bw2 L Lw Uw2 B Fw' U Fw D Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 Rw' R' Dw' Uw U L' Lw U Lw Bw Fw2 Lw Bw2 F Lw2 Rw' B2 R' Uw R2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U' L' Lw Dw Uw' L2
*3. *Lw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R' U Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' L Rw Uw2 Lw Rw' Bw' R' Uw U' L Lw B' Fw' F2 D' Rw B2 Fw' Uw U Fw Lw2 B2 F2 D B2 U Lw Rw' U2 L2 Dw B Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw2 R F Lw' Rw R' D' Rw R2 Bw
*4. *L' Rw Bw F2 Lw' Rw2 F Lw' Rw2 Bw R' Fw' Rw D Uw Lw Bw2 R2 U' B2 L Lw2 D2 F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L R2 Dw' L' Fw Rw Uw2 U Bw Dw' Uw2 B' Rw Uw U2 F' U' L' Lw R D2 U Bw2 Lw Rw' R2 Fw F Dw' L Rw2 Bw' Rw2
*5. *Uw' Lw' Dw Lw2 F U F2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Rw Uw B U Lw' Fw2 U Bw2 Fw' Dw' B F' D F Lw2 Fw U' B U' Lw2 D L Uw2 U Lw2 R2 F2 R' D2 Uw R2 U' F' Lw F' D' F Uw B2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw Uw Lw2 U' F Rw' B Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B U2 2B 2F L' 2R' B 2B2 2F' D2 U' 2L2 2R' F2 D2 B F2 L' 2B F2 3R' B 2R' U 2B2 2F2 R2 F2 D 3U2 R2 D' 3U2 2L2 3R2 R 2D2 2F 2D' 2B L' 2L2 2F F2 L' 2L' 2B D 2U' B' 2B2 3U2 U2 2R 2D2 2R 2U 2L R2 D' L2 2L2 2R2 D' 2D2 L 2B2 R' 3U2 2U' 2F2 2L2 U2 2B2 D' 2U' F2 2U 2R2 3U'
*2. *3F2 L' 3R 3U 2L 3F' 3U' U2 3R' 2U' 2L 3R' 2R2 3F' 3R2 2F 3U 3F2 2F' U' 2L' 2F 2L' 2U L2 U B 2B F2 2D 2R2 D' 2U' 2F R' 3U 3F2 D U2 B2 3R2 U' 2B 2F2 F' 2R' D 3F' L 3R 3U R' F' 2D' 3F 2F2 2L' 2R' 2D' 3U 2L' 2F' 3U2 R F 2L B2 2B2 2L 3R 3U' R 2B2 L' 2D' B 2R' 2B2 3F' 2R'
*3. *D2 2D' 3U2 3R2 2D R' 2D2 B2 3R' 2R2 R' B' 3F U' 2F D U2 2R R' D2 2B L2 3R' 2D2 U' B2 L2 2B L' 2D2 3R' U L' 3R' 2D 3R' 3F 2F 3R' 3U 2B2 2L B' 3R2 B' U2 2R2 2B F' L 2L 2U2 2L 3F 3U L2 3U2 B 3U2 B2 L2 R' 2D' 3F F L2 2R R' 3U2 U' L2 D 2D 3F 2F2 3R' 3F2 L 2R' R
*4. *2L 2R' U' 2B2 L2 3R' F 2D 2F L 2U R2 2F' 2D2 B 3U2 3F' 2R' R' D 2D2 U 3F R2 D2 3R2 B 3F 2U2 L 2B2 3R B 3R D' 2B' 2F2 3U' 2R' 2B' 2F2 F 2D' U L2 3U F 2L2 D' L' 3U 2L2 D 2U2 R2 B F 3R' B2 2R2 2B' 3F F 2L' 3R2 B' R2 F2 U2 2B 2D2 L' B2 D' 3U L 2L2 3R2 2U U'
*5. *D 2R' 3F F D 2B' L 2F' 3R2 2D 2F2 2U' 2L' 3U2 3F' R 2U2 L' 2L2 3R' R D 2L2 3U' R U' 3F2 3R 2U' 2L' 2B2 F' 2R2 2D2 L 2L' B2 2D2 3F' F 2U' R2 2B 3F' 2F' 2D R2 U' B D2 2B2 3U2 B 2L2 2D 2B' 3F' F 2R' 2F' L' 2B2 2U 3F' 2R2 2U2 2L' 3U U2 2L 3U' 2U2 U2 3R2 R' B' 2D U 2L B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2R' D 2D2 3U2 3B' U F' 2L 2B 3L 3R B 3L2 3R R D B' 2B 3R2 3D' 3B' 2L2 B' 2B' 2D' 3F F L' U 2B 2R2 3D' 2L 2R' R' U' 2B2 3L' 3R D 3U' U' 3B2 3R R2 3U2 3L 3R 3F' 2F 3L' 3B2 2F F L B' 3R 3U 3B 3F' R' 3B 3D' 3R D' B' 3B2 F2 3D' U2 B 2B D2 2D 3D U' 2R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 R' D2 3L2 3B2 R2 3F 2U 2B' 2R 3D U' 2B 2L2 R B' D 2D' B'
*2. *R' B 2R2 U2 2F' L D' R2 2F R2 U' 3F2 R' 3D 2U' L' 3R2 D2 2D 2U 2R 3F 3R 3D 3F 3D 2L 3L2 2R 2F2 2D2 3B2 D' 2L' 3F2 2F 2D' 2R R' 3F2 2U U 3B' 3D' F 3L' 2U' R' 2F 2D' B2 2F F 2U B' 2U2 U 3B 3U 2L' 3B' 2L 2R' R B2 3B' F' 3L 2R 2B 2U2 L' B' 2F 3D' L' 2R B U' 2B' U 2F D 3F' 3R2 R' 2F2 F' U 3B' 2U 3F2 2F 3U2 L 2L 3R' R 2B2 3L'
*3. *2B2 3B 3F2 U' 2L2 2U' R 3U2 2U2 U 2L 3B 2F' R' B 3L 3F' D2 2U' 3L' R2 3D 2R' 2B 3D2 U 3B' 2U' 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F L 3U' 2F2 D 2D' 2U 3F' 3D' L 2B2 2L U' B 2F' 3D 2U' 3F 3R' 3D2 3U' 3B2 3L' U' 2F2 3R' 2R2 U' L' 3L2 2R' B' 3B' D 2D2 3L2 2F F' 2L 2B2 D2 2D 3R2 F 2D 3D' 3R2 2D L' 2B' 2U2 L' 3L' 2D' 3B2 3F 3L2 3R2 D L 2L' 3L U2 3B2 R' D' 2L2 2R R'
*4. *2F' 2D2 L2 3D 2R B' F 2R2 B 2F2 3R 2R2 2D2 F2 L' 3D 3B 2L' 3L2 2B 3B2 D2 L2 2R 2U' 2B 3B2 F 3U F 2D 2F R' 2U2 3B2 3U2 3F2 2L' 3D 3U2 2U2 2L2 2U 3F' U L2 B 3U 2B L' 3R' 3D 3U2 2U' L 2R2 2D' 3R2 3D2 B' 2L 3U 2U' 3L2 3R' D' 3B L 2F 3D 2U L2 2B 3U' B 2D B 3L2 F 2D R2 2U2 2R2 2D2 2F' 2L 2D 2U B2 3U2 2F L2 2R' B 3L2 2U' B' 3R 3D 2U
*5. *L 2D2 3B2 3F' 2F' U2 3B 3U 2F' F2 2D2 2F2 D' L' 3B 2D' 3U' 3R2 2R2 D' 3R' 2U' B' 3U' 3F2 3L 2D 3U U2 B' 3B' 3F2 2F' D B' 3F2 2L2 D2 2D2 3D 3B L2 3R2 3F2 2L' 2R2 R' D2 2R 2U2 F2 3D2 3L' 2R 3D' U' 2B 3U2 2R2 B2 F 2U2 2R' F2 L' 3L2 2B 3R' 2B' 2F L' 2L' 3L2 2B 2R 2D R2 D' 2D U 2R' D2 2F' 2R2 B' 2F 3D U2 2L 3L2 2R' 3D 3R 3B' 3F 3R' 2D F2 3U2 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U' R U' F R2
*2. *R' F R2 U R' F R U'
*3. *U F U2 R' U R' U F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U R F D' B2 R B F D' L2 U R2 D' R' U2 F2 R U'
*2. *U2 B' D' R2 B R D2 B2 D L' B' F' U B' U F2 L' R
*3. *U R2 B2 F L D' U' L F L2 B L B2 F2 U' B2 F' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 Rw' R Fw2 F U' R' D' L' Rw2 B' R F2 D2 B2 D' Uw' U' R2 B2 Fw' F D U' B2 Fw F' L' F U' B2 F' L2 B F' R2 B2
*2. *B' U Rw D2 Uw2 L2 Fw' F Rw R Fw2 R Fw2 R2 Fw D' Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' Rw U L Rw' D' L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw R2 D2 B Uw F2
*3. *Fw2 D2 R Fw R' D' Rw' R F2 U L Rw' B2 F2 L' Rw' B2 R F2 U B' L R Fw' Uw' L' Uw' L2 R D2 R2 F D2 Uw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw Rw F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw' D2 Lw' Fw F' Lw' R F' Lw' Fw2 D' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 F' R2 Dw Uw U L F2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 U B F' R F' Dw2 U' Fw' L Lw D Dw B Dw' Rw2 Bw2 U2 F Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Dw2 Bw2 Uw' L2 R' D' Bw2 D Lw
*2. *D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B Bw Fw L2 Lw D' Dw' Uw' B2 U2 L B2 R Uw2 Fw2 U2 B Uw2 L' U' L2 Lw2 U2 B' Bw' L' Uw2 B2 F' L Uw Lw2 D Lw2 Bw Fw D2 Dw F R' B' R B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L Lw Rw B2 U2 Lw R2
*3. *L D R' Fw Dw L B2 Lw' Rw' B Rw2 Uw B2 L2 B' D2 Lw' B2 Bw2 F' Uw Rw Uw F' U B' Bw' Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw' U Fw' Dw Uw R' Bw2 L Lw Rw R B' U2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw Dw Uw Rw2 Dw' Uw U' B' Uw Rw' U' Bw2 Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 R' 2B F 3R 3F L2 2R2 2F' 2L2 3R 3F2 2L' 3U U 2R2 D2 2D' 3U' 3R2 2R2 B2 3F' 2F' 2U2 2R' F' R2 D2 3U2 R B2 2B2 3F2 3R2 R' B' 2B' F 2R D' 2F2 U' 2L 3F2 U 3R 2D2 3F2 2L2 D 3R' 2R2 2F F 2L2 2B' 2F2 D F 3R 2B 3R2 2R' D' 2D2 2L' 2B F2 3R R' 2F2 2U' L' 2R 2F2 3U' U' B2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L D B 2D2 2L' 3U' 3R2 3U' U2 R' 3D' 2R' 3F2 3D' 3B2 3F' L2 2F 2D' 3U' 3L2 B 2R2 3U2 L2 3L' 3R2 2R 2B 2F2 3R D' U2 B' D2 U 2L 2B 3U 2L 3B' 3R2 3F' 2F2 F' 3L' 2D2 2U' 3L 2F2 3R' 2U' 2R' 3U 2U 2F R' D' L' 2B 2L' F2 3U' 2U2 U B 2F F' R' 3B F' R2 D2 2D2 2U2 F' L2 2L2 2B D' 2L 3B2 2F2 F R' 2B 2F2 3R' 2R F' R U' B 2B2 2F2 F' 2R B2 3F2 L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' U' R' D2 L' B2 D' F' R' B R D2 B2 D' L' D2 U'
*2. *U' L B F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F L R2 U2 B U F2 L2 D U
*3. *L' U' L R2 B2 F L F R2 D B L' B R B' R' B' R2
*4. *R B2 D' R' F' L' F R2 F2 U' R2 D' L' R F2 D' B L2
*5. *D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R B L2 B2 D' R2 B L R2 B' D'
*6. *U' L R B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' B2 D B2 D2 U B' U2 B2 F' U'
*7. *U2 L' R F2 R2 U' L' U' F L' D2 R D' U' L B2 F'
*8. *R F U R' D' L U' B D' L' R D' U F R D' U2
*9. *U' B D B' D F' D R2 B2 F L D2 F L D' R' F' U
*10. *L U B D' U' B F' D2 L2 R2 F' D F' D2 B R2 B
*11. *D' F2 D2 L2 D' L' R2 D L' U L' D' F L B U R' U2
*12. *B L2 F D' L' R F L2 D2 U F' L' U B
*13. *U2 L D2 L' U' L2 F' L' R2 D2 U' B D L' U' L D2 F'
*14. *D B' D L' D' B' L B2 L' D R' B L2 R D' R' U'
*15. *L R D2 U2 R' B L' U' B2 F' L' R2 B R' U B' D2 U'
*16. *D2 L B' R2 U L' B' F U' F' R D' R2 B' U' L' R2 U2
*17. *L' U2 F' R F D U R2 D2 B2 R D2 R U L' U R U'
*18. *D U L U L F' D' F L B' R D' B' U B2 L' B2 D2
*19. *B D2 B2 U2 B' R F' R' D' B L' F2 R2 D L U L2 R
*20. *B F' D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 R B2 R' D L' B F' R2 U' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 B L' R B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 R' D2 L F2 U' B' R
*2. *L2 B' R' U L' F2 R' U' B' R2 D U' F L2 F2 R B2 U2
*3. *R2 U2 F L' F2 U2 B U2 R B R B' F2 R D B' R U'
*4. *L2 F2 L' F2 L' F' L2 U' R D' L R U L B L' U R2 U'
*5. *U' B' R2 U F' U B2 D L R' B2 F2 D F2 L B D U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B' D F L B2 U R F' D F' D' U' B' R' D' B R
*2. *U2 R F2 R' B D L' D2 U' R2 U' B' R2 U2 B' D F' U'
*3. *R2 F' D U B2 F L2 B' R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R D2 B U'
*4. *U F R' B L2 D U F D' B2 R2 F L' B2 D' R2 U' F2
*5. *U F' D L2 F2 R B' L' B2 R2 D' F D2 B2 R B2 U F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' R' B2 F L R2 U F U2 L U' L2 U' F' U R' B' U'
*2. *R D2 F' R2 U' L B2 D2 R U2 L2 B U2 L' U2 R U'
*3. *L' R2 B R F' L' R2 D L2 F L' F' R2 D' F R U R
*4. *D2 L R D' R U L B2 F D' R' D' R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2
*5. *F' L2 B' F2 R D' B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U' L B' L' B' L U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U2 F' U F R2 U2 R'
*3. *D' F L F' D' U B' D' L2 F D U2 B2 L' D2 B' R' U
*4. *B' F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D B' D' R B2 F' L' F Rw2 Uw2 U B2 D' U' B Uw2 U Fw' D L' Fw2 F U2 L D Fw' R B' Rw B' Uw' B' Fw L Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U2 F' R2 U F2 U2
*3. *F' U' L2 U L2 B2 U B D2 L2 F L' D' R D2 F2 R' F2
*4. *L' F Rw' Uw B' L' Uw L' Rw2 R' D Uw Fw' F R' Uw2 L' Rw2 B2 Rw D2 L2 Rw R Uw2 L' Uw' B2 D' R' F D R D2 L U' B' F' Uw2 R
*5. *D' Uw' Rw F' L' Lw B F2 Rw' Dw Lw' U Bw' F2 Uw Lw2 Fw L' Uw2 L' Lw' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw2 D2 B2 Fw' L2 R' Bw D' B Fw R2 F D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 B Bw Lw Bw' Lw' U F2 R D2 L' Bw Rw' Dw' U' Lw' Dw Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R U' B L' R' L' R' l r' b' u
*2. *B U' R L U R B' L l' u'
*3. *U' B L' R' B U' L R' l r' b
*4. *U R L' B' L' R' L' l r' b' u
*5. *U R' L' R U' R B' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (0,-3) (1,0) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,3) (2,0) (0,1) (0,5)
*2. *(0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (5,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,5) (-4,0) (6,5) (0,4) (6,1) (3,4) (6,2) (-1,0) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (1,2) (0,4) (3,4) (4,3) (2,0) (-4,3) (6,4) (-4,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (6,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (5,0) (-5,4) (2,3) (0,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,1) (2,2)
*5. *(0,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-4,0) (-5,2) (-1,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F L B' L' R' B R' B' R L R B' L B L' R B' L' B F' R' F B R B
*2. *L' B R F' L' B L' B' L F R' L F B F L B' F' L B R F B' R F
*3. *L' R' L' F' B' F' B F' B F L' F B' R B R L B L B' F' L' F R L'
*4. *R B' R' L B R' F' R' L R F R' L F' B' R L' B R L F' R B' F' R'
*5. *R' B R' F' L F' B L R L R' L F B L B L B R F B' L' F' L' B


----------



## nccube (Mar 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.38, 3.35, 2.94, 2.64, 2.43 = *2.67*
*3x3:* 12.72, 9.14, 11.59, 12.27, 9.97 = *11.28*
*Magic:* 1.82, 1.17, 1.13, 1.14, 1.06 = *1.15*


----------



## tx789 (Mar 25, 2011)

2x2 (14.38) 8.40 8.59 9.24 (6.17)= 8.74 pretty good
3x3 38.49 (48.85) 34.85 32.27 30.25= 35.20 bad
5X5= 4:45.61 (4:17.02(pb)) 4:27.46 (7:14.31) 5:40.32 = 4:57.80 7:14.31 had a pop in centers and took 2 min to finish centers over a minute than bag avg


Megaminx 5:47.54 4:37.27 (4:14.89) 4:31.64(6:15.49)= 4:58.82 very good 4:14.89 2sec off pb (4:12.02)
Pyraminx (16.75) (11.88) 13.12 12.33 12.17= 12.54 alright


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 25, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.24) 3.78 3.94 3.85 (5.35) => 3.86
Comment: Lol, EG, EG, EG, normal. Same EG on 2nd and 4th.  

*3x3:* 14.88 12.14 (16.11) (11.46) 14.79 => 13.94

*4x4:* 1:02.98 (55.05) (1:04.46) 1:00.35 56.13 => 59.82

*5x5:* (2:57.10) (2:09.57) 2:33.28 2:18.71 2:43.24 => 2:31.74
Comment: PLL Skip on 2nd. 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 13.24 DNF => 13.24

*3x3 OH:* (26.89) 30.02 (38.18) 28.88 29.69 => 29.53

*3x3 MTS:* 1:32.10 (1:45.24) 1:11.95 (59.37) 1:18.52 => 1:20.86

*2-4 Relay:* 1:27.63

*2-5 Relay:* 4:12.71

*Magic:* (1.14) 1.20 1.20 (1.32) 1.20 => 1.20

*Master Magic:* 3.09 2.93 (2.70) 2.75 (3.45) => 2.92

*Clock:* 13.22 (12.63) 13.94 (15.01) 13.64 => 13.60

*Megaminx:* 1:56.07 1:54.84 (1:49.68) 2:04.13 (2:19.07) => 1:58.35

*Pyraminx:* (5.46) 7.97 6.25 (11.21) 6.76 => 6.99

*Square-1:* 40.29 (30.74) (40.99) 35.84 36.78 => 37.64

*3x3 FM:* 32


Spoiler



Cross: y' U' R U *r2*
F2L#1: *L* U' L'
F2L#2: R B' R' B
F2L#3: U2 R' F R F R' F2 R
F2L#4: U' F U2 F'
OLL: y R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B
Nice, easy, and lucky.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 25, 2011)

*3x3*: (21.94), 19.74, 18.56, (14.87), 16.69 = *18.33*
The first 3 solves were G perms, of course. Then a Y perm right after...

*4x4*: (1:09.61), 1:31.67[OP], 1:12.80[O], (1:33.31)[P], 1:16.27[OP] = *1:20.25* 
the 1:33 I messed up the centers. 2 solves do not belong there at all...

*5x5*: (2:09.02), (2:20.62), 2:11.44, 2:16.89, 2:09.90 = *2:12.74*
Pretty good average, minus the 2:20 solve

*7x7*: 7:24.03, 6:56.61, (7:38.83), (6:27.69), 6:57.68
I'm actually kind of pissed about the 7:38... and The 7:24 was a major pop. I usually average sub 7... 

*Square-1*: (1:07.13), 1:33.25, (1:40.36), 1:40.19, 80.42 = *1:31.29*
My first actual average of 5 for Sq.-1 and the first solves in over a half a year. I suck at Sq.-1

*2-4*: *2:00.02*[OP]
Everything about this was horrible, this should be at least 10 seconds lower...

*2-5*: *4:07.03*[O]
If I didn't have the parity on 4x4, it would have been a good one...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 25, 2011)

2x2: 2.23, 2.89, 3.34, 2.67, 2.31 = 2.62
3x3: 10.55, 7.82, 9.45, 10.39, 9.88 = 9.91
4x4: 40.40, 51.80, 42.48, 49.17, 46.41 = 46.02
5x5: 1:25.16, 1:25.85, 1:33.33, 1:34.76, 1:32.68 = 1:30.62
6x6: 2:44.08, 3:06.52, 2:39.97, 2:48.18, 2:47.48 = 2:56.58
7x7: 4:51.14, 4:52.17, 4:48.68, 4:42.74, 4:33.21 = 4:47.52
2x2 BLD: 5.27, 11.93, DNF = 5.27
3x3 BLD: 1:08.56, 1:44.02, 1:30.45 = 1:08.56
4x4 BLD: 7:25.55, 
5x5 BLD: 18:02.16, DNS, DNS = 18:02.16
Multi BLD: 3/4 16:02
3x3 OH: 19.81, 21.26, 19.69, 20.71, 17.10 = 20.07
3x3 WF: 1:07.71, 1:26.12, 1:10.74, 1:15.56, 1:04.69 = 1:11.13
3x3 MTS: 1:06.53, 56.00, 55.43, 51.10, 48.29 = 54.18
2-4 relay: 1:06.16
2-5 relay: 2:49.25
Magic: 1.21, 1.21, 3.16+, 1.31, 1.31 = 1.28
Master Magic: 3.61, 4.11, 3.19, 3.28, 4.01 = 3.63
Clock: 10.23, 10.04, 10.21, 9.46, 8.90 = 9.90
Megaminx: 51.72, 53.48, 53.13, 51.31, 52.81 = 52.55
Pyraminx: 5.09, 4.18, 5.07, 4.39, 5.00 = 4.82
Square-1: 22.77, 23.95, 38.57, 23.87, 17.77 = 23.53

FMC: 33



Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: U' F U B' D' B' F L' F' L R D' R D2 F D2 F' D' R' D R D' F D' F' D' L' D R' D' L D R (33)

x-cross: U' F U B' D' B'
F2L#2: F L' F' L 
F2L#3: R D' R
Leave 3 corners: D2 F D2 F' D' R' D R D' F D' F' 
Solve 3 corners: D' L' D R' D' L D R


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 25, 2011)

_Michael Perkins_
*2x2:* 5.06, 4.34, (4.22), 6.52, (6.84) => 5.31
*3x3:* 13.47 (9.34) 14.88 11.68 (18.93) => 13.34
9.34 was a PB. EPLL skip  .


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 26, 2011)

*3x3-*8.59, 11.31, 10.85, 9.89, 10.12= *10.29*
*2x2-* 1.56, 2.39, 3.08, 2.59, 2.97= *2.65*
*4x4-* 48.92, 41.05, 43.03, 50.00, 44.27= *45.40* 50.00 was pop and 44.27 was DP
*5x5-* 1:45.49, 1:43.61, 1:40.52, 1:34.36, 1:42.04= *1:42.06* i need to practice
*3x3 OH-* 21.82, 15.08, 16.84, 12.05, 15.58= *15.83
*
*2x2bld-* DNF,10.20,DNF= *10.20*


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 9.27, 5.04, 3.69, 8.23, 9.95 = 7.51 avg5
*3x3x3:* 19.73, 15.34, 16.84, 17.50, 16.36 = 16.90 avg5
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.35, 50.57, 52.09, (DNF)1:12.96, 48.68 = 52.00 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:30.27, 1:29.37, 1:29.71, 1:11.83, 1:24.57 = 1:27.88 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 1:52.88
*5x5x5:* 3:02.84, 3:16.82, 3:25.02, 2:55.06, 3:17.43 = 3:12.36 avg5
*2-5 relay:* 5:15.47


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2* 3.27, 4.67, 3.89, 4.91, 3.03 = 3.94 (FIRST SUB-4 WITH CLL!!)
*3x3* 18.20, 21.72, 17.89, 16.05, 19.02 = 18.37 (Why Have I been sucking recently?) 
*4x4* 2:53.37, 1:35.50, 1:35.41, 1:51.02, 2:27.86 = 1:58.12 (45 seconds above my average, I hate my Maru)
*2x2 BLD* 2:11.99, 1:41.11, 1:30.11 = 1:30.11
*3x3 OH* 1:05.76, 1:02.09+, 1:10.59, 1:03.35, 1:20.50 = 1:06.56
*3x3 BLD* DNF(4:50.11), 4:23.16, DNF(3:51.95) = 4:23.16 (I forgot to twist the stupid corner on the last one!)
*2-4 Relay* 2:35.15 (Edge pairing was wat)
*2-5 Relay* 5:10.85 (The 5x5 solve was nice)
*Square-1* 47.28, 46.29, 46.41, 34.59, 42.05 = 44.92
*Pyraminx* 15.36, 16.21, 9.72, 14.12, 12.05 = 13.84
*Clock* 31.29, 26.08, 24.15, 30.05, 22.64 = 26.76
*Megaminx* 2:50.60, 3:14.45, 3:17.27, 3:02.99, 3:17.71 = 3:11.57
*Magic* 1.56, 1.50, 1.47, 1.40, 1.53 = 1.50 
*Master Magic* 5.38, 8.30, 4.71, 5.03, 4.34 = 5.04


----------



## y235 (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2:*
*3x3:*
*3x3 OH:*
*3x3 FMC:*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 26, 2011)

3x3: 8.36, (7.00), 7.13, 8.99, (9.55) = 8.16
2x2: (2.58), 3.59, 4.69, 3.06, (DNF) = 3.78
5x5: 1:30.08, 1:27.47, (1:34.90), (1:21.88), 1:22.69 = 1:26.75
3x3 BLD: DNF, 56.20, 59.81 = 56.20
2x2 BLD: 20.92, 18.34, 33.66 = 18.34
OH: 18.77, (22.97), 19.73, (18.53), 19.19 = 19.23
4x4: (40.25), 51.02, (59.58), 42.28, 52.47 = 48.59


----------



## irontwig (Mar 26, 2011)

FMC: 32 moves



Spoiler



_ R B2 D' B2 L R B' D' B D R D' L' B' L2 D L D F2 d' F2 d F2 L2 d L2 d' R' B' R B2 R _

Psuedo-2x2x2+4 pairs: R B2 D' B2 R2

Switch to inverse and finish psuedo-F2L: R' B2 R' B R.L D' L2 B L
OLL to leave 2C2E: D R' D' B' D B R 
Undo psuedo-ness: L' R2 B2 D B2 R' 

Insert conjugated T-perm L2 L2 d L2 d' L2 F2 d' F2 d F2 D' L2 = d L2 d' L2 F2 d' F2 d F2 D' L2 at dot to cancel one move and invert the whole thing.

Can't help to feel that I missed something :/.

Edit: This thing from CE looks like humanly possible-ish:

R B2 D' B2 R2 [My start]
L B D' B2 L D [Very careful square building] 
R' U2 R2 L F R [Massive pair up]
F' L2 U2 R' [Finish] (21)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes said:


> 3x3: 8.36, (7.00), 7.13, 8.99, (9.55) = 8.16


Wow, Cornelius!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 26, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, Cornelius!!!


 
 This was the 3rd best avg I've ever done!
On the fourth solve I started doing the wrong PLL so I probably wasted about a second :/ Still happy with it of course!


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 26, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 32


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'

Solution: B' D B' F' D' R2 D R2 D' F R2 L2 D2 L' D' L D' B D2 B' D' B R' B2 D F D' B D F' D' R (32)

Using premoves: B R' B' R
xxx Cross: B' D B' F' D' R2 D R2 D' F R2 L2 (12)
LS + ELL: D2 L' D' L D' B D2 B' (8, 20)
AUF and premoves: D' B R' B' . R (5, 25)
Leaves L3C

At dot insert: B' *B2* D F D' B D F' D' to cancle one move (8-1, 32)

The premoves, I had F2L minus LS, a bad last pair and crappy LL. But there was a solved 1x2 from LL in the last slot. So I moved the pair to where those should be and also oriented two edges in the same go. Then I added the rest of the EO to what was P3, now P4 and got it to a easy LPELL (solves LL edges and pair). Then I had L3C left. All in ~30 minutes. The rest of the time I spent looking for a better insert than the one I got, but failed (did mostly scrambling during this time )


----------



## Henrik (Mar 26, 2011)

Henrik

2x2: (2.22), 2.67, 2.88, 2.76, (4.31) => 2.77 sec avg
SS/LPO Nice cases.

3x3 Feet: (49.25), (1:05.38), 1:00.83, 1:00.78, 58.36 => 59.99
Heh sub-1  and a sub-50, more practice is needed!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.21 7.72 4.48 10.28 8.47 = *8.13* _Comment - yes! Sub-Cornelius!_
*3x3* - 22.43 19.47 20.09 20.59 18.83 = *20.05*
*4x4* - 1.09.77 1.11.86 1.18.31 1.14.93 1.12.11 = *1.12.97* _Comment - now that is nice._
*5x5* - 2.17.41 2.16.59 2.19.65 2.39.86 2.41.44 = *2.25.64* _Comment - a very disapointing finish_
*6x6* - 3.50.51 3.58.15 3.44.31 3.31.68 3.32.36 = *3.42.39* _Comment - a very disapointing start_
*7x7* - 6.33.00 6.18.52 6.20.14 6.40.81 6.02.02 = *6.23.89*
*3x3 OH* - 48.83 42.06 48.68 53.44 63.80 = *50.32* _Comment - not bad considering I was busy getting drunk._
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 1.42.22 = *1.42.22*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.58.91*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.30.86*
*Magic* - 1.63 2.02 1.71 DNF 1.75 = *1.83*
*Master Magic* - 2.77 4.56+ 2.80 2.69 2.96 = *2.84* _Comment - had to ease off on the fifth, just to make sure of an okay avg_
*Clock* - 14.81 13.03 14.00 17.28 16.31 = *15.04* _Comment - another event with a disapointing ending this week._
*Megaminx* - 2.26.59 2.21.50 2.30.93 2.22.90 2.28.56 = *2.26.02*
*Square1* - 54.41 55.37 1.19.34 1.42.20 1.12.35 = *1.09.02* _Comment - alg amnesia on 3 and 4. Parity on 5th_


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:*(9.52), 7.27, 9.38, 6.81, (6.58) =*7.82*
*3x3x3:*27.06, (29.99), (21.34), 28.19, 29.72 =*28.32*


----------



## Attila (Mar 26, 2011)

FMC: 28 moves
F2D2L2R2D L’FL2UDR D2UL’DU’F L’DU’F R2B’R2L2FU2D2
F2D2L2R2D (5) 4 corners on F side,
L’FL2UDR(D’) (6/11) EG-pll, but i leave the last move (D’) ,then i switch to white-yellow layer building (4 edges ready),
D2UL’DU’F (6/17) more 2 edges,
L’DU’F R2B’R2L2FU2D2 (11/28) 6E6C.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2: 3.37 =* 3.48, (2.28),  (5.51), 3.46, 3.18
Lanlan, okay I guess 
*3x3: 14.89 =* 14.74, 15.68, 14.26, (13.03),  (16.24)
DaYan LingYun III, sub-15 again 
*4x4: 1:11.94 = * (1:08.53[P]), 1:14.82[OP], (1:18.78[OP]), 1:08.62, 1:12.37[OP]
Lanlan, Really good, but terible reduction on 2 and 3. 

*2x2 BLD: 20.14[10.11], *DNF(16.61[7.28]), DNF(13.68[6.92])
2nd was completely screwed, 3rd was off by 2 corners (none of these where easy  )
*3x3 BLD: 2:10.73[1:12.38], *2:18.11[1:14.11], DNF(3:00.00[52.94])
3rd: POP and couldn’t find the piece for like 30 seconds  then put it in wrong
*4x4 BLD: DNF =* DNF(40:11.74[28:42.38), DNF(1:08:58.52[43:29.71]), DNF( 38:53.70[21:42.93])
UGH: 1st was off by centers. 2nd was a long memo but messed up execution with the edges, 3rd was off by 2 centers,. Ill one day get a succsess
*3x3 Multi BLD: 3/4 = 2 points in 38:11.02 *[14:00.82]
2nd was off by 2 flipped edges

*3x3 OH: 26.61 =* 24.35, (22.34), 28.97, (34.34[POP]), 26.50
DaYan LingYun III (loose), Pretty good 
*3x3 WF: 2:05.19 = * (2:17.47), 2:03.81, 2:07.11, (1:58.32), 2:04.65
Rubik's, Practiced a little this week 
*3x3 MTS: 55.22 = * (58.58), 54.62, (46.86), 57.49, 53.57
The usual :tu:tu
*3x3 FMC: 44 *


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: D' F U L' F' L D F' B2 R F B D' B' D' R' D' R D2 R' D R B F2 R' F R' F' R2 F R' F B' R2 D R D R' D' R' D' R' D R' 

2x2x2: D' F U L' F' L (6/48)
Bowtie: D F' R F F' R' B2 R F(9/48)
Pair 3: B D' B' (3/48)
Last pair: D' R' D' R' D2 R' D R (8/48)
OLL: B F2 R' F R' F' R2 F R' F B' (11/48)
PLL:R2 D R D R' D' R' D' R' D R' (11/48)
Cancleations: Bowtie: R F F' R' = 0 (48-4=44)



*2-4: 1:47.25 *
*Magic: 1.69 =* (1.80), 1.80, 1.64, 1.64, (1.47)
LingAo, UGH but LOL 
*Master magic: 4.52 =* 4.31, 4.53, 4.72, (4.24), (5.94) 
LingAo, Really good for this week 
*Clock: 18.42 =* 18.94, (19.03), (15.60), 18.21, 18.11
LingAo, :tu:tu
*Megaminx: 1:25.79 =* (1:31.20), 1:26.13, (1:21.11), 1:29.72, 1:21.51
Mf8, Great !!!!! 
*Pyraminx: 6.93 = * 6.71, 5.73, (8.92), 8.36, (4.51) 
QJ, ah IDK whats good on this 
*Sq-1: 50.03 =* 54.65[P], (54.66[P]), 46.34, 49.11[P], (42.99)
Mf8, I hate Sq-1 
*Skewb:13.01 = * 12.64, 14.28, (DNF(17.38)), (11.17), 12.11
Lanlan, 3rd had a pop but pretty good


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.56), 11.40, (12.40), 7.64, 10.33 ==>> 9.79 PLL skip on first is nice but the next two weren't so nice. 
*3x3:* 28.41, (33.20), 32.76, (22.84), 22.87 ==>> 28.01 After third solve, I told myself to stop sucking. I guess it worked lol.
*5x5:* (4:32), 4:08, (3:54), 4:04, 4:26 ==>> 4:13 Pretty good.
*7x7:* (12:23), 11:34, 12:02, 11:49, (10:13) ==>> 11:48 Need to be consistant.


----------



## janelle (Mar 27, 2011)

*2x2x2*
7.48, 6.61, (8.20), (5.88), 7.23
Average of 5: *7.11*
Bleck ;p
*
3x3x3*
(21.37), (15.74), 17.60, 17.48, 19.29
Average of 5: *18.13*

*4x4x4*
1:35.59[O], 1:28.93[O], 1:29.41[P], (1:23.11), (1:48.79[OP])
Average of 5: *1:31.31*
Bleck double parity at the end ;p oh well lol avg XD

*3x3x3 OH*
(30.89), 31.97, 31.13, 31.94, (39.46)
Average of 5: *31.68*
Pretty consistent other than that 39 since I didn't know the OLL -___- 

*234 Relay*
*2:06.94*

*Magic*
(1.55), (2.30), 1.55, 1.60, 1.68
Average of 5: *1.61*


----------



## amanda (Mar 27, 2011)

*2x2x2: * 9.88, 15.64, 4.59, (DNF), 8.61 = 7.74
*3x3x3:* 23.90, 20.05, 23.00, 20.97, 23.88 = 22.36


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 27, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.26 (DNF) 5.87 (4.05) 6.80 = 6.31
*3x3x3*: 26.07 (18.37) (29.58) 20.81 23.64 = 23.50
*3x3x3 OH*: 42.35 (48.60) (41.85) 47.75 47.54 = 45.8


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 27, 2011)

2x2x2:
3x3x3: 12.08  - 12.84, (11.00), (13.03), 11.50, 11.90
4x4x4:
OH: 19.51-17.40, 25.01, (26.35), 16.13, (15.28) yea kinda fail but all nl though.


----------



## jrb (Mar 27, 2011)

3x3x3: 36.06, (33.26), (52.68), 40.53, 37.65=38.48


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

*3x3:*

Average: *16.78*
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 12.94
Worst Time: 20.82
Individual Times:
1.	13.35	
2.	18.50	
3.	18.50	
4.	(12.94)	
5.	(20.82)

*2x2:*

Average: *7.42* :fp
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 3.23
Worst Time: 10.07
Individual Times:
1.	6.87	 
2.	7.67	
3.	(10.07)	
4.	7.72	
5.	(3.23)

*Pyraminx*

Average: *9.02*
Standard Deviation: 0.82
Best Time: 7.11
Worst Time: 12.62
Individual Times:
1.	8.88	
2.	7.80	
3.	(12.62)	
4.	10.37	
5.	(7.11)


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 27, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 6x6: 2:44.08, 3:06.52, 2:39.97, 2:48.18, 2:47.48 = *2:56.58*


 
should be 2:46.58


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna actually remember to do stuff this week; last week I forgot about this and so only had results for 5 events (2x2-6x6)

*2x2:* 2.09, 4.80, 3.85, 3.78, 5.04 = *4.14*
*3x3:* 18.52, 13.50, 15.74, 17.69, 16.98 = *16.80*
*4x4:* 1:19.34, 1:23.57, 1:10.85, 1:10.41, 1:30.44 = *1:17.92*
*5x5:* 2:19.91, 2:06.61, 2:10.38, 2:07.22, 2:01.40 = *2:08.07* 
*6x6:* 4:46.09, 4:33.05, 4:33.07, 4:55.70, 4:30.77 = *4:37.40*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:04.62, 1:14.66 = *1:04.62*
*3x3 OH:* 43.14, 38.81, 42.46, 45.10, 45.82 = *43.57*
*3x3 MTS:* 1:32.51, 1:39.48, 1:20.17, 1:28.26, 1:11.57 = *1:26.98*
*2-4 Relay:* *1:32.09* _PB by 9 seconds :O_
*2-5 Relay:* *3:54.22*


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.04, (7.24), 5.53, (4.08), 6.50 = *6.02*
*3x3:* 17.16, (12.46), (18.47), 17.44, 16.49 = *17.03*
*4x4:* 1:17.18, 1:05.00, 1:07.62, (1:03.18), (1:27.91) = *1:09.93*
*5x5:* 2:14.09, 2:12.93, (2:23.15), (2:12.70), 2:18.12 = *2:15.05*
*7x7:* 7:02.38, 6:59.48, (7:03.75), 7:01.91, (6:58.77) = *7:01.26*
*OH:* (39.14), 31.33, 32.56, (27.22), 34.08 = *32.66*
*2-3-4: 1:47.23*
*2-3-4-5: 3:54.08*
*Magic:* (1.50), 2.25, 3.03, 1.58, (3.27) = *2.29*
*Clock:* 33.70, (28.29), 34.73, (DNF), 28.32 = *32.25*
*Megaminx:* (2:08.03), 2:04.32, (1:39.80), 1:58.93, 1:58.76 = *2:00.67*
*Pyraminx:* 10.13, 8.05, 9.27, (11.39), (7.90) = *9.15*

PB Clock single an Megaminx single  7x7 average was suprisingly consistent  Good average for 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, Megaminx and Pyraminx


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.56, 4.84, 3.36, 3.79, 5.03 = *4.06*

*3x3*: 10.66, 8.78, 10.75, 10.41, 11.88 = *10.61* 
Pretty good scrambles, 10.41 had 2 G-perms >_>

*3x3 OH*: 22.03, 15.83, 23.00, 20.93, 21.31 = *21.43*
15 was PLL skip

*4x4*: 46.12, 49.00, 54.01, 50.80, 57.33 = *51.27*
No OLL parity until the last solve which was double parity + pop >_>

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(44.14), 45.39, DNF(55.75) = *45.39*

*4x4 BLD*: DNF(7:32.89), DNF(6:49.89), 6:53.41(3:01.53) = *6:53.41*
Had some major recall problems on the last one cause tired from the first two attempts. Happy enough to get a success though 

I really should remind myself to join this more often


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Mar 28, 2011)

3х3 WF 2:14.06, (1:38.25), 1:54.86, 2:22.75, (2:24.13)=2:10.56
Pyraminx (4.95), 4.11, 4.42, (3.91), 4.09=4.20
Master magic 2.36, 2.40, (4.86), 2.56, (2.19)=2.44
Magic (1.00), 1.00, 1.00, 0.94, (0.90)=0.98


----------



## Kian (Mar 28, 2011)

3x3x3 OH- 23.31, 29.63, 22.03, 22.21, 24.14
2x2x2- 5.34, 6.30, 4.48, 4.61, 5.54
5x5x5- 2:07.31, 2:14.44, 2:05.69, 2:16.25, 2:01.98
Pyraminx- 10.13, 8.80, 11.39, 10.26, 9.90
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3x3- 13.82, 14.41, 14.41, 13.95, 16.37


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.31, 6.29, (5.91), 6.55, (7.36) = *6.38* 
*3x3:* 14.32, (12.07), (15.27), 14.48, 14.55 = *14.45*
*4x4:* 1:19.99, (59.77), (2:40.99), 1:13.80, 1:10.75 = *1:14.85*
_Comment: Inconsistent. _
*5x5:* 2:30.60, 2:22.56, 2:19.68, (2:15.99), (2:42.44) = *2:24.28*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:47.40*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:18.09*
*3x3 OH:* 30.01, (23.16), (37.86), 28.71, 25.51 = *28.08*
*Pyraminx:* 13.78, 11.93, 11.51, (DNF), (11.40) = *12.41*

The BLD is just terrible, for some reason my images aren't sticking this week. :fp

*2x2 BLD:* 23.78, 23.87, 37.34 = *23.78* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:30.18, DNF, DNF= *1:30.18*
_Comment: Pathetic._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: Successes are for losers._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 18:47.22[10 mins] = *18:47.22*
_Comment: The last one was really weird, I didn't encounter any errors - the memo just wouldn't stick at all._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 (2:04.11) = *0 points*
_Comment: I just cbf doing anything big, 3 edges._


----------



## Jakube (Mar 30, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (8.52), 7.94, 6.58, (6.17), 7.02 = *7.18*
*3x3x3:* (20.07), 21.12, (25.30), 24.02, 21.24 = *22.13*
*4x4x4:* 1:27.97, 1:23.19, (1:29.63), 1:28.17, (1:15.63) = *1:26.44*
_WOW!_
*5x5x5:* (3:07.52), 3:00.89, (2:59.99), 3:00.32, 3:00.80 = *3:00.66*
_Funny Average, The last four solves have a Standard Deviation of 0.36_
*7x7x7:* 9:43.00, 10:20.04, 10:06.33, (10:51.99), (9:00.42) = *10:03.12*
_Not sup 10 again. But the last solve is PB._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 38.47, DNF = *38.47*
_1st: I thought red and executed green, 3rd: POP_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 2:08.47, 2:27.16 = *2:08.47*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_1st & 3rd: Ghosthand II popped. 2nd: During solving I forgot somewhere a R._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 26:33.58, DNF, DNS = *26:33.58*
_New PB!_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 2/4 = 0 Points 17.31.00*
_Oh I suck in MultiBLD. I forgot a flipped edge at the 4th and a 3cycle was open on the second. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 52.74, 49.60, 59.86, (1:03.93), (48.21) = *54.07*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 4:06.37, 4:10.03, 5:42.45, (2:39.60), (7:34.92) = *4:39.42*
_On the last one I failed at an OLL case so I had to start again at the cross._
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (3:08.23), 2:53.34, 2:39.86, (2:07.36), 2:36.43 = *2:43.21*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48*


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: R' F U F' D B2 D2 R' B' U' B U L' U' L2 U B2 L' B' D' B2 D B2 D F D' B2 D F' D' R' B L' B' R B L B' R B' R2 B L' B' R2 B L R

Premove: R2
2x2x1: R' F U F'
2x2x2: D B2 D2 R'
2x2x3: B' U' B U
Solve edges: L' U' L2 U B2 L' B' D' B2 D
Solve corners: (B2 D F D' B2 D F' D') (R' B L' B' R B L B') (R B' R2 B L' B' R2 B L R')
Undo Premove: *R2*

After one hour I found an insertion instead of the last 10-move commutator, so that would be 46 moves (I would lose the last cancellation, but get there another one). 
R' F U F2 R F L2 F R F L2 D B2 D2 R' B' U' B U L' U' L2 U B2 L' B' D' B2 D B2 D F D' B2 D F' D' R' B L' B' R B L B' R2


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:12.56*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:07.42*
_After lubing the V-5 with Lubix, the times are getting better and better. _
*MegaMinx:* (4:42.33), 4:41.91, 4:33.20, (4:24.47), 4:26.30 = *4:33.80*
*PyraMinx:* (27.67), (19.73), 24.60, 21.18, 24.82 = *23.53*
*Square-1:* 3:02.06, (3:14.44), 2:52.16, (2:17.17), 2:20.50 = *2:44.91*
_First Square-1 average._


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Next week I'll have a 4x4 BLD success... I hope

*3x3x3*: 20.08, 17.44, (20.37), 17.99, (17.21) = *18.50*
*5x5x5*: (2:22.70), 2:18.19, (2:05.42), 2:10.19, 2:08.88 = *2:12.42*
_Amazing what jigaloo can do_
*6x6x6*: 3:32.99, (3:44.79), 3:20.86, (3:20.44), 3:43.69 = *3:32.51*
_Average of 100 really paid off_
*2x2x2 BLD*: 43.80, 45.29, 39.08 = *39.08*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (3:08.56), 2:48.09, 3:07.09 = *2:48.09*
_1: flipped the wrong edge. 2: amazingly fast corners. 3: good_
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (21:07.82[10:30]), DNF (22:24.76[9:30]), DNF (17:56.96[7:00]) = *DNF*
_1: messed up parity alg. 2: did 1 comm backwards and missed 2 edges in memo. 3: first sub20 attempt, off by two centers, not sure why though, I remember doing that comm_

*Multi-BLD*: 1/2 in 8:14.33
_Long memo delay on the second one, but I somehow managed to do an L4 instead of L2 for the very first setup move, so off by 4 edges and 4 corners_


----------



## okayama (Mar 30, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:24.78, DNS, DNS = 3:24.78

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 16:09.34, DNS, DNS = 16:09.34
1st: (memo: 9:14.96)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 37:46.43, DNS, DNS = 37:46.43
1st: (memo: 18:56.15) long time needed to recall wing-edges...

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (29:20.23) memo: 19:36.90

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: D' R2 B' U' R2 U' F' R' F2 L D' L' R' u2 R D R' u2 R D' R2 D2 B R' B' R2 U

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U

2x2x1 block: D'
2x2x2 block: R2 B' U' R2 U'
2x2x3 block: F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R F' U R2 U B R2 D

2x2x3 block: U'
Orient edges: R2 B R B'
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 R2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R2 D2 B R' B' R2 U

2x2x1 block: D'
2x2x2 block: R2 B' U' R2 U'
F2L minus 1 slot: F' R' F2
All but 3 c/e pairs: L D' L'
Pair 3-cycle: R' u2 R D R' u2 R D'
Correction: R2 D2 B R' B' R2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 31, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 33 HTM*


Spoiler



weekly 13 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'

B' D B' F' : D' F L2 makes X-cross = 7
F D2 F' makes 3 pairs = 10
R D2 R' insert pair = 13
R' D2 . R insert pair makes F2L- slot = 15
L' D L D' B D2 B' D leaves 5 corners 23

At . insert D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R to cancel 4 moves = 27
At : insert R D' L D R' D' L' D to cancel 2 moves = 33

B' D B' F' R D' L D R' D' L' F L2 F D2 F' R D2 R U' R D2 R' U R2 L' D L D' B D2 B' D


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 7:56.66 DNF 5:49.84
*Fewest Moves:* 35 turns


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: F U B' D' B' F2 R' D R2 F D F D F2 D' F D' R' D R D' R' D2 R2 D' L' D R2 D' L B' D' B D R

Working breakdown
FUB'D'B'.F2R'DR2..FDFDF2D'FD'R'DRD'R' [D2R2D'L'DR2D'LD'] DB'D'BDR


Done BLD

*4x4x4:* 6:04.61 6:14.72 6:20.64 (DNF) (5:14.72) = 6:13.32


----------



## Brest (Apr 1, 2011)

*Brest

3x3x3:* 25.12, 21.06, (26.17), (17.72), 22.43 = *22.87*

*4x4x4:* 127.13, (117.49), (145.10), 118.08, 123.74 = *2:02.98*

*Clock:* 25.36, (18.40), 21.22, (37.20), 20.71 = *22.43*

*FMC: 30*


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B D U'
Solution: D' F U L' F' L D F' B2 R2 B' R' F R B R' D' B' L B L' R' D R2 U R' D' R U' R'

D' F U L' F' L _2x2x2 = 6 / 6_
D F' B2 R . F _Siamese XXcross +1 pair = 5 / 11_
D' B' L B L' _Sledge hammer for some EO = 5 / 16_
R' D R .. D' _all but 4 corners = 4 / 20_

. [RB'R',F] _cancel 3 moves = 8-3 / 25_
.. [RUR',D'] _cancel 3 moves = 8-3 / 30_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.91, 10.03, 6.09, 4.38, 8.25 = *7.08*
Comment: Nice! Fourth scramble was really good for Guimond.
*3x3x3:* 21.16, 19.84, 24.90, 22.30, 22.40 = *21.95*
*4x4x4:* 1:33.20 [P], 1:33.95 [O], 1:19.38, 1:34.35 [OP], 1:37.08 = *1:33.83*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.57, 2:35.29, 2:42.43, 2:48.90, 2:32.19 = *2:39.43*
Comment: Practicing freeslice too much made me bad at AvG.
*6x6x6:* 5:12.50, 5:38.20 [O], 4:56.03, 5:01.20, 4:47.67 = *5:03.24*
Comment: Only one parity in 5 solves - very nice!
*7x7x7:* 8:00.39, 8:33.70, 7:22.94, 7:35.03, 7:30.27 = *7:41.90*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.92, 41.97, 30.96 = *24.92*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:36.64, 1:46.53, DNF [2:12.07] = *1:36.64*
Comment: Third one off by 3 corners.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:17.20, 4:15], 9:38.94 [5:50], 6:21.12 [2:55] = *6:21.12*
Comment: First one off by 3 centers - memorized H instead of L.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:16.90 [7:15], 13:34.70 [6:58], 20:00.62 [11:48] = *13:34.70*
Comment: Second one was so comfortable and easy. On the third one, the memorization just wouldn't stick.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [28:08.30, 13:48]
Comment: Off by 3 left obliques. Pretty nice time, though.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *51:49.79* [26:46]
Comment: It had a very nice reorient, but memorization was slow, and execution was particularly difficult, I thought. Still very nice to get it, though.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/11 = 7 points, 56:43.82* [40:24]
Comment: Third one off by 3 edges - executed commutator the wrong direction; fifth one off by 3 edges - memorized F instead of H. At least I've been getting close.
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.43, 45.06, 40.63, 42.03, 44.34 = *43.81*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:09.80, 1:35.50, 1:46.03, 1:46.68, 1:09.61 = *1:42.74*
Comment: Last one had 8 move OLL and a PLL skip!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:45.79, 1:18.58, 1:30.43, 1:28.04, DNF = *1:34.75*
Comment: On the last one, six edges were wrong. I have no idea what I did wrong - I was sure it was correct until I checked it afterwards.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



R2 B2 R2 U F' D' F D2 F L R F' R' B2 R F R' B2 D L' D' F' L' R D R' L D B2 D L' D2 L D U'

start with regular scramble, premove U':
2x2x2: R2 B2 R2 U
2x2x3: F' D' F
switch to inverse scramble:
2x cross, set up pairs: D' L' D2 L D' B2
solve last 2 pairs: D' L' R D' R' L
pseudo OLL: F D L D' . L' F' D2
insert at .: B2 R F' R' B2 R F R'

Comment: Hey, I tied Chris! 


*2-4 relay:* *2:15.79* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:52.20* [OP]
Comment: Awesome 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 - they totaled 2:36. But the 4x4x4 was horrible.
*Magic:* 12.02, 12.18, 12.63, 8.50, 13.93 = *12.28*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I was experimenting with picking it up differently; I think it's an improvement, but I'm still getting used to it.
*Master Magic:* 3.84, 3.27, 3.55, 4.44, 4.94 = *3.94*
Comment: I think the 3.27 might be a PB.
*Clock:* 1:57.22 [0:24], 14.83, 19.58, 20.06, 23.08 = *20.91*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [43:50.41, 22:36], 3:20.60, 2:59.26, 3:09.48, 3:17.75 = *3:15.94*
Comment: BLD solve off by 5 edges and 9 corners. One face turn fixed 4 corners, so I suspect it might be that my only mistake was a single undo of a setup turn on that face - all the edges on that face shot to the wrong place, and the corners went the wrong places too.
*Pyraminx:* 1:43.63, 11.77, 18.58, 12.55, 13.90 = *15.01*
Comment: BLD solve was a really hard scramble for me - I'm glad I got it right!
*Square-1:* 6:37.08 [2:44], 47.03, 38.47 [P], 1:01.81, 29.93 = *49.10*
Comment: BLD solve was case QV; I had to correct a mistake getting to square and then another mistake in an algorithm; I was so amazed that it was still successful! I've been practicing square-1 since these solves - I have high hopes that my times will get a lot better next week.
*Skewb:* DNF [3:39.18, 1:52], 23.72, 18.46, 21.38, 16.94 = *21.19*
Comment: BLD solve was completely scrambled - I have no idea what I did wrong.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [6:xx], DNF [7:xx], DNS yet = *DNF*
Comment: Rebecca will do the third one tomorrow if she has time. She had to use the stopwatch after the solve for tests she was taking, so unfortunately we didn't get her exact times recorded.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 1, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.42 - 12.44 - 9.89 - 9.88 - 10.20 = 9.99 (PB single!)
3x3x3: (26.02) - 22.51 - 25.55 - 23.51 - (20.91) = 23.86 (Sub 25!)
4x4x4: 2:10.89 - (2:12.72) - 2:02.07 - 1:58.04 - (1:55.66) = 2:03.67 (I HATE Z-PERMS!! three of them - first 3 solves)
5x5x5: 4:14.56 - 3:46.50 - (4:18.94) - (3:35.11) - 4:09.20 = 4:03.42
3x3x3OH: 1:07.20 - 1:11.86 - 1:23.45 - 1:01.91 - 1:11.11 = 1:10.06 (2 lol times [12345 & 11111] and a PB single!)
3x3x3MTS: 2:39.42 - 2:10.88 - 2:28.23 - 1:54.09 - 2:57.72 = 2:26.18
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:59.37
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:23.70 (Fastest I've ever done it, by over 30 seconds!!)
Magic: 1.93 - (2.27) - 1.90 - 1.80 - (1.75) = 1.88 (Last 2 were PB singles)
Clock: 1:11.52 - (1:15.46) - (47.14) - 1:02.00 - 48.69 = 1:00.74 (PB avg and single)
Megaminx: 2:49.89 - 2:54.03 - 2:42.56 - 3:04.17 - 2:44.98 = 2:51.13 (Sub-3 PB Avg by a long way and a PB single!) 
Pyraminx: (15.81) - 13.81 - 14.17 - 13.60 - (11.88) = 13.86
Square-1: 2:15.93 - 1:20.14 - 1:49.43 - 1:22.39 - 1:33.08 = 1:34.97 (Actually quite a good average for me)
Skewb: 9.80 - (15.00) - 14.36 - (4.32) - 12.66 = 12.27
FMC: 57


Spoiler



L' D' R U' F' L2 U L (8/8)
R2 L D' R2 L2 D L D2 L' D' R' L (12/20)
D L' D2 L D' L' D' L D' L' D L (12/32)
L' D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L D2 (10/42)
F D2 F D2 B D' F' D B' D' B D' F D B' (15/57)


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 1, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.77, (5.30), 5.21, (4.19), 4.56 = *4.85 avg*
*3x3:* (17.81), 14.94, (14.93), 17.25+, 15.75 = *15.98 avg*
*3x3 OH:* 31.43, 29.69, (21.61), (37.63), 28.71 = *29.94 avg*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD:* *51:49.79* [26:46]
> Comment: It had a very nice reorient, but memorization was slow, and execution was particularly difficult, I thought. Still very nice to get it, though.



Nice solve! How many centers did you get? I did reorientation with parity 
(for the very first time) and got 30+ centers solved. (Still I dnf:ed)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2011)

*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.18, 44.60, 45.00 = *29.18*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.92, 1:47.16, DNF [3:32] = *1:47.16*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:17 [6:29], 7:18.26 [3:58], dnf [6:35, 2:58] = *7:18.26*
*5x5x5 BLD:* dnf [18:48, 11:35], 14:55.06 [8:32], dnf [15:30, 8:02] = *14:55.06*
Very good, but the third could have been my first sub-14. Memoed just a little too little.
I did not manage to recall one sentence for +-centers. Now it does not matter as I made a sub-14 among the ordinary 5x5.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [42:36, 25:56]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:19.10, 43:54]
Tried reorientation with parity for the first time (thanks Henrik/Lars ).
I did not really know how to handle that (what to do with the +centers and the two last edges)
so I handled them differently. Solved the centers but memoed the edges (as after the swap).
It was real fun to do and it worked ok. I had two centers off at the end of the solve, but a whole
bunch of edges. Must have lost orientation somewhere at the outer edges as I ended with F up and L in front.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/10 = dnf, 55 minutes* 
The worst Multi ever. After 45 minutes memo I was not through memo, started to
solve anyway. Managed to solve two cubes (one faulty) and could not remember
all the way through the others so I acutally quit with five minutes to go and five cubes untouched.
Memo and invention of sentences did not work at all (and there were loads of flips and twists too )

Done bld
*3x3x3:* 1:45, 1:53, dnf, dnf, 2:01 = *dnf*
*4x4x4:* = 7:13, dnf, dnf, 8:31, 8:06 = *dnf*
*5x5x5:* 21:29, 15:21, dnf, *13:50!!*, dnf = *dnf* PB, sub-14!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice solve! How many centers did you get? I did reorientation with parity
> (for the very first time) and got 30+ centers solved. (Still I dnf:ed)


 
I remember it being over 30, but I don't remember exactly. The numbers 31 and 33 stick out in my mind - it must have been 31 or 33. 

I should really try reorienting with parity sometime; it does seem like it wouldn't be all that hard to do. I was planning on going the same way you went - solve + centers instead. I was wondering about doing corners - since I had a solve where all I had was corners and 4 centers wrong, it must be possible to have an algorithm that fixes that, and it seems like that would be easier to understand.


----------



## Micael (Apr 2, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF 1:59.14 DNF
3x3x3 multiBLD: 8/12 in 55:02 (39:19)


----------



## guusrs (Apr 2, 2011)

fmc: D2 B2 U' B D' B' D2 F L2 F' U *D2* B2 D B D L D B2 D' B' R' D' B' L R B D (*28*)

solve on inverse scramble with pre-move D2
F2l-1: D' B' R' L' B D R B D B2 D' L' D' (13+1)
F2L: B' D' B2 D (17+1)
LL: D U' F L2 F' D2 B D B' U B2 (27+1)
premove correction: D2 (28)


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2011)

Doesn't that "D' D'" make it a 29, though? (;


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2011)

Results as usual, Simon as usual 

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.62 SimonWestlund
 2.65 AnsonL
 2.67 nccube
 2.77 Henrik
 3.37 Jaysammey777
 3.78 Yes, We Can!
 3.86 Evan Liu
 3.94 AustinReed
 4.06 amostay2004
 4.14 uberCuber
 4.85 7942139101129
 5.16 Kian
 5.31 MichaelP.
 6.02 LouisCormier
 6.31 Blablabla
 6.38 Zane_C
 7.08 Mike Hughey
 7.11 janelle
 7.18 Jakube
 7.42 antoineccantin
 7.51 masteranders1
 7.82 hic2482w
 8.13 James Ludlow
 8.74 tx789
 9.79 tozies24
 9.99 MaeLSTRoM
 11.38 amanda
*3x3x3 *(32)

 8.16 Yes, We Can!
 9.91 SimonWestlund
 10.42 AnsonL
 10.61 amostay2004
 11.28 nccube
 12.08 HaraldS
 13.34 MichaelP.
 13.94 Evan Liu
 14.26 Kian
 14.45 Zane_C
 14.89 Jaysammey777
 14.93 antoineccantin
 15.98 7942139101129
 16.80 uberCuber
 16.90 masteranders1
 17.03 LouisCormier
 18.12 janelle
 18.33 Vinny
 18.37 AustinReed
 18.50 Keroma12
 20.05 James Ludlow
 21.95 Mike Hughey
 22.13 Jakube
 22.62 amanda
 22.87 Brest
 23.51 Blablabla
 23.86 MaeLSTRoM
 28.01 tozies24
 28.32 hic2482w
 35.20 tx789
 38.08 jrb
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 45.41 AnsonL
 46.02 SimonWestlund
 48.59 Yes, We Can!
 51.27 amostay2004
 59.82 Evan Liu
 1:09.93 LouisCormier
 1:11.94 Jaysammey777
 1:12.97 James Ludlow
 1:14.85 Zane_C
 1:17.92 uberCuber
 1:20.25 Vinny
 1:26.44 Jakube
 1:27.88 masteranders1
 1:31.31 janelle
 1:33.83 Mike Hughey
 1:58.13 AustinReed
 2:02.98 Brest
 2:03.67 MaeLSTRoM
 6:13.32 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:26.75 Yes, We Can!
 1:30.62 SimonWestlund
 1:42.06 AnsonL
 2:08.07 uberCuber
 2:09.15 Kian
 2:12.42 Keroma12
 2:12.74 Vinny
 2:15.05 LouisCormier
 2:24.28 Zane_C
 2:25.64 James Ludlow
 2:31.74 Evan Liu
 2:39.43 Mike Hughey
 3:00.67 Jakube
 3:12.36 masteranders1
 4:03.42 MaeLSTRoM
 4:12.67 tozies24
 4:57.80 tx789
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:46.58 SimonWestlund
 3:32.51 Keroma12
 3:42.39 James Ludlow
 4:37.40 uberCuber
 5:03.24 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:47.52 SimonWestlund
 6:23.89 James Ludlow
 7:01.26 LouisCormier
 7:06.11 Vinny
 7:41.90 Mike Hughey
10:03.12 Jakube
11:48.33 tozies24
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 15.83 AnsonL
 19.23 Yes, We Can!
 20.07 SimonWestlund
 20.22 HaraldS
 21.42 amostay2004
 23.22 Kian
 26.61 Jaysammey777
 28.08 Zane_C
 29.53 Evan Liu
 29.94 7942139101129
 31.68 janelle
 32.66 LouisCormier
 43.57 uberCuber
 43.81 Mike Hughey
 45.88 Blablabla
 50.32 James Ludlow
 52.00 masteranders1
 54.07 Jakube
 1:06.57 AustinReed
 1:10.06 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 59.99 Henrik
 1:11.34 SimonWestlund
 1:42.74 Mike Hughey
 2:05.19 Jaysammey777
 4:39.62 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 5.27 SimonWestlund
 10.20 AnsonL
 13.24 Evan Liu
 18.34 Yes, We Can!
 20.14 Jaysammey777
 23.78 Zane_C
 24.92 Mike Hughey
 29.18 MatsBergsten
 38.47 Jakube
 39.08 Keroma12
 1:04.62 uberCuber
 1:30.11 AustinReed
 1:42.22 James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 45.39 amostay2004
 56.20 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.56 SimonWestlund
 1:30.18 Zane_C
 1:36.64 Mike Hughey
 1:47.16 MatsBergsten
 1:59.14 Micael
 2:08.47 Jakube
 2:10.73 Jaysammey777
 2:48.09 Keroma12
 3:24.78 okayama
 4:23.16 AustinReed
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF Kian
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:49.84 cmhardw
 6:21.12 Mike Hughey
 6:53.41 amostay2004
 7:18.26 MatsBergsten
 7:25.55 SimonWestlund
16:09.34 okayama
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:34.70 Mike Hughey
14:55.06 MatsBergsten
18:02.16 SimonWestlund
18:47.22 Zane_C
26:33.58 Jakube
37:46.43 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

51:49.79 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/11 (56:43)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (29:20)  okayama
8/12 (55:02)  Micael
3/4 (16:02)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (38:11)  Jaysammey777
1/2 ( 2:04)  Zane_C
1/2 ( 8:14)  Keroma12
2/4 (17:31)  Jakube
1/10 (55:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 54.18 SimonWestlund
 55.23 Jaysammey777
 1:20.86 Evan Liu
 1:26.98 uberCuber
 1:34.75 Mike Hughey
 2:26.18 MaeLSTRoM
 2:43.21 Jakube
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:06.16 SimonWestlund
 1:27.63 Evan Liu
 1:32.09 uberCuber
 1:47.23 LouisCormier
 1:47.25 Jaysammey777
 1:47.40 Zane_C
 1:52.88 masteranders1
 1:58.91 James Ludlow
 2:00.02 Vinny
 2:06.94 janelle
 2:12.56 Jakube
 2:15.79 Mike Hughey
 2:35.15 AustinReed
 2:59.37 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:49.25 SimonWestlund
 3:54.08 LouisCormier
 3:54.22 uberCuber
 4:07.03 Vinny
 4:12.71 Evan Liu
 4:18.09 Zane_C
 4:30.86 James Ludlow
 4:52.20 Mike Hughey
 5:07.42 Jakube
 5:10.85 AustinReed
 5:15.47 masteranders1
 6:23.70 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(11)

 0.98 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.15 nccube
 1.20 Evan Liu
 1.28 SimonWestlund
 1.50 AustinReed
 1.61 janelle
 1.69 Jaysammey777
 1.83 James Ludlow
 1.88 MaeLSTRoM
 2.29 LouisCormier
 12.28 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.44 KryuzbanDmitry
 2.84 James Ludlow
 2.92 Evan Liu
 3.63 SimonWestlund
 3.94 Mike Hughey
 4.52 Jaysammey777
 5.04 AustinReed
*Skewb*(3)

 12.27 MaeLSTRoM
 13.01 Jaysammey777
 21.19 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 9.90 SimonWestlund
 13.60 Evan Liu
 15.04 James Ludlow
 18.42 Jaysammey777
 20.91 Mike Hughey
 22.43 Brest
 26.76 AustinReed
 32.25 LouisCormier
 1:00.74 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.21 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.82 SimonWestlund
 6.93 Jaysammey777
 6.99 Evan Liu
 9.02 antoineccantin
 9.15 LouisCormier
 10.10 Kian
 12.41 Zane_C
 12.54 tx789
 13.84 AustinReed
 13.86 MaeLSTRoM
 15.01 Mike Hughey
 23.53 Jakube
*Megaminx*(10)

 52.55 SimonWestlund
 1:25.79 Jaysammey777
 1:58.35 Evan Liu
 2:00.67 LouisCormier
 2:26.02 James Ludlow
 2:49.63 MaeLSTRoM
 3:11.57 AustinReed
 3:15.94 Mike Hughey
 4:33.80 Jakube
 4:58.82 tx789
*Square-1*(9)

 23.53 SimonWestlund
 37.64 Evan Liu
 44.92 AustinReed
 49.10 Mike Hughey
 50.03 Jaysammey777
 1:09.02 James Ludlow
 1:31.29 Vinny
 1:34.97 MaeLSTRoM
 2:44.91 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

27 okayama
28 guusrs
28 Attila
30 Brest
32 Kenneth
32 irontwig
32 Evan Liu
33 Cubenovice
33 SimonWestlund
35 Mike Hughey
35 cmhardw
44 Jaysammey777
48 Jakube
57 MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

364 SimonWestlund
272 Mike Hughey
231 Evan Liu
229 Jaysammey777
175 Zane_C
164 Jakube
158 Yes, We Can!
151 LouisCormier
145 AnsonL
145 James Ludlow
138 uberCuber
128 amostay2004
117 AustinReed
117 MatsBergsten
98 Kian
89 MaeLSTRoM
87 Vinny
79 Keroma12
75 masteranders1
74 okayama
70 janelle
69 nccube
57 7942139101129
51 HaraldS
47 Micael
46 MichaelP.
46 Brest
45 antoineccantin
38 cmhardw
35 Henrik
35 Blablabla
35 KryuzbanDmitry
31 tx789
29 tozies24
23 Attila
23 guusrs
20 irontwig
20 Kenneth
17 Cubenovice
15 hic2482w
15 amanda
5 jrb
1 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## guusrs (Apr 2, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Doesn't that "D' D'" make it a 29, though? (;


 
I don't think so, D' D'= D2, I forgot to compact the solve...
Gus


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5x5:* 21:29, 15:21, dnf, *13:50!!*, dnf = *dnf* PB, sub-14!


 
Wow, congrats Mats. :tu

I'm a poet and I didn't know it.
Edit: 2x2 is rather close...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep being too late 


*2x2x2: *(3.30) 7.22 (7.80) 6.22 7.00 = *6.81*
*3x3x3: *(32.81) (22.41) 22.80 24.11 26.33 = *24.41*
*4x4x4: *1:21.40 1:13.47 1:15.06 (1:26.80) (1:07.72) = *1:16.64*
*5x5x5: *(2:03.15) (2:16.21) 2:13.08 2:11.72 2:14.00 = *2:12.93*
*6x6x6: *(3:58.22) 4:24.77 (4:49.27) 4:04.22 4:09.25 = *4:12.75*
*7x7x7: *6:23.93 6:46.36 (6:47.19) (6:08.86) 6:12.61 = *6:27.63*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:04.00) 1:10.31 1:26.22 = *1:04.00*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:38.22) 4:53.50 4:37.63 = *3:38.22*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(35.22) 37.86 38.05 36.55 (43.50) = *37.49*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(1:02.66) 1:21.52 1:02.75 (1:30.22) 1:07.00 = *1:10.42* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:47.13 = *1:47.13*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:17.55 = *4:17.55*
*Magic: *2.31 (3.06) 1.72 (1.66) 1.69 = *1.91*
*Master Magic: *5.36 4.40 4.72 (6.18) (4.27) = *4.83*
*Clock: *(15.90) 19.19 19.46 (22.15) 17.93 = *18.86*
*MegaMinx: *(2:37.47) (3:06.97) 3:01.53 2:56.80 2:44.96 = *2:54.43*
*Pyraminx: *14.19 13.09 (16.06) 15.09 (12.59) = *14.12*
*Square-1: *(1:17.80) 58.91 1:00.21 1:08.81 (53.11) = *1:02.64*


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 3, 2011)

As if I got 2nd at 2-3-4-5 relay and 4th at Megaminx


----------

